# Jumped on the muscle egg hype train.



## Big Worm (Jul 27, 2013)

I hope I like it.  Ordered 4 gallons.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 27, 2013)

whats the difference between that and a protein shake?


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 27, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> whats the difference between that and a protein shake?



about double the price....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> about double the price....




and double the farts... I'd rather just buy some egg whites at the store and add some chocolate syrup or something.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 27, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> and double the farts... I'd rather just buy some egg whites at the store and add some chocolate syrup or something.



Or use pure cocoa powder plus truvia... chocolate sweetness with negligible calories


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 27, 2013)

I just think it will be more convenient and more likely to actually get good protein for breakfast.....I have a hard time waking up in the morning and usually running late.  I just want to be able to go pour some eggs into a glass and be on my way.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jul 27, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> I just think it will be more convenient and more likely to actually get good protein for breakfast.....I have a hard time waking up in the morning and usually running late.  I just want to be able to go pour some eggs into a glass and be on my way.




You sir would benefit from my morning alarm clock ringtone..    The Rocky Balboa Theme song.    It pretty much hypnotizes you into choking down a glass of raw eggs at 4:00am and going outside to do sled pulls in the snow.

Its like preparation for the big Russian fight.  AKA when I clock in at work.

enjoy your liquid dead embryos


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 27, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> I just think it will be more convenient and more likely to actually get good protein for breakfast.....I have a hard time waking up in the morning and usually running late.  I just want to be able to go pour some eggs into a glass and be on my way.



are you planning on drinking that raw?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> are you planning on drinking that raw?



Its pasteurized and perfectly safe. They're also flavored. Chocolate, caramel etc...  Most people say that it tastes better than any protein powder they've ever used.


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 27, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> are you planning on drinking that raw?




Ya.  Should I not?


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 27, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Its pasteurized and perfectly safe. They're also flavored. Chocolate, caramel etc...  Most people say that it tastes better than any protein powder they've ever used.



a nutritionist told me a long time ago that eggs actually need to be heated for the human body to fully digest. here is a partial clip from an article,

One large egg contributes about 6 grams of high-quality, complete protein, which means it contains all the essential amino acids that your body cannot produce. Many people who consume raw eggs assume that the protein is more bioavailable to their bodies if it’s uncooked, but recent studies do not concur. Belgian gastrointestinal physiologists discovered that about 94 percent of egg protein is digested when cooked, compared to between 55 and 64 percent of the protein from raw eggs. Consequently, if you are consuming eggs primarily for their protein content, then hard boiling and eating them is more efficient than consuming them raw.


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 27, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> a nutritionist told me a long time ago that eggs actually need to be heated for the human body to fully digest. here is a partial clip from an article,
> 
> One large egg contributes about 6 grams of high-quality, complete protein, which means it contains all the essential amino acids that your body cannot produce. Many people who consume raw eggs assume that the protein is more bioavailable to their bodies if it’s uncooked, but recent studies do not concur. Belgian gastrointestinal physiologists discovered that about 94 percent of egg protein is digested when cooked, compared to between 55 and 64 percent of the protein from raw eggs. Consequently, if you are consuming eggs primarily for their protein content, then hard boiling and eating them is more efficient than consuming them raw.



Well, I guess ill take 55-64% because I dont have time to cook that shit.  Ill just eat twice as much.  Im good at that.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jul 27, 2013)

I just read up on this a bit.  I'm surprised I haven't looked into it until now.    Seems like it might be the best liquid meal replacement out there.  I'm not a fan of protein shakes because of their quality compared to whole food, but I am a very busy person and could also benefit from this.

let me know how it works out for you in the gastro intestinal department...   usually if something causes a little gas in someone or stomach cramp, it damn near kills me.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 27, 2013)

JXNY, I too remember learning about these studies but, I'm not sure how much of that is based on the yolk which contains most of the nutrition in the egg. Muscle Egg is just egg whites.


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 27, 2013)

Seeker said:


> JXNY, I too remember learning about these studies but, I'm not sure how much of that is based on the yolk which contains most of the nutrition in the egg. Muscle Egg is just egg whites.



that's the other problem. you need the yolk otherwise you have an incomplete protein. when I scramble up egg whites I always throw 2 yolks in there.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> a nutritionist told me a long time ago that eggs actually need to be heated for the human body to fully digest. here is a partial clip from an article,
> 
> One large egg contributes about 6 grams of high-quality, complete protein, which means it contains all the essential amino acids that your body cannot produce. Many people who consume raw eggs assume that the protein is more bioavailable to their bodies if it’s uncooked, but recent studies do not concur. Belgian gastrointestinal physiologists discovered that about 94 percent of egg protein is digested when cooked, compared to between 55 and 64 percent of the protein from raw eggs. Consequently, if you are consuming eggs primarily for their protein content, then hard boiling and eating them is more efficient than consuming them raw.





Seeker said:


> JXNY, I too remember learning about these studies but, I'm not sure how much of that is based on the yolk which contains most of the nutrition in the egg. Muscle Egg is just egg whites.



Cooked eggs contain more bioavailable protein than raw that is true.

Seeker a yolk has 2g protein and a white has 4g if I recall. The yolk contains the vitamins, minerals and fats though.  

I don't think worm gives a shit. He just wants some protein from an actual food source.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah I hear you POB, I'm sure an 8oz glass of this stuff holds a lot of egg whites and a lot protein.


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 27, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't think worm gives a shit. He just wants some protein from an actual food source.



I just want to feel good about myself, and be as good looking as you.


----------



## username1 (Jul 27, 2013)

I was drinking it for a while and still probably have 3 or 4 gallons that have been sitting in the fridge for a few months, don't drink it anymore. Just the protein isn't enough for me, I need the calories. So, I looked up a weight gainer shake recipe on here and found a good one. I just blend a cup of milk, peanut butter, steel cut oats and olive oil. I'm getting in way more calories than I would compared to muscle egg and way more protein. Plus I get carbs in, not just protein.

Muscle egg is egg whites only so you have to drink twice as much to get a decent number of protein, 1 cup only has 25g of protein, so you have to drink 2 cups. I can get way more in with just one cup of my shake. It's been working good for me and I'm actually starting to gain weight now, then after I have the shake I go work out and come home and eat a real breakfast.


----------



## username1 (Jul 27, 2013)

my bad left out protein powder that I mix in with my shake- 2 scoops - 50g.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 27, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> I just want to feel good about myself, and be as good looking as you.



He is fucking cute I have to admit


----------



## j2048b (Jul 27, 2013)

damd worm wish i would have known i got a few gallons in the freezer i would have sent for a lower price than what i paid to them!!


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 27, 2013)

What flavor? I'm getting mine tomorrow. If I like them I would still be interested in yours.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 27, 2013)

ive got 2 new gallons of mint brownie, 1 of the chocolate and 1 of the regular egg whites

let me know!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 27, 2013)

I love the chocolate and the Carmel . I drink one cup before workout with my oatmeal. They will come frozen, it takes about all day to thaw out one gallon. They just came out with strawberry, I will try that the next time I order.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 27, 2013)

I use the liquid eggwhites from costco - its about $9.50 for 6 x 14oz serves. Each serve is about 50g Protein. 

I drink 4x 14oz serves a day, breakfast 1, lunch 1, lunch 2 and sometime before bed. Only problem is gas is bad if you forget to take your beano with the eggs. My kids are constantly complaining about hidden pockets of toxic gas they encounter as they move around the house. I blame the dog myself.

I find it much easier to slam 14oz of egg whites than it is to eat a piece of meat. 

Having said that i've reached a plateaux again, so its time to look at the diet and switch it up.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 27, 2013)

right after wormie trying to take a whole cup of that stuff  for the fist time would look like.......


----------



## Azog (Jul 27, 2013)

As far as I have read, the pasteurization process makes the egg protein completely bioavailable. It also does not destroy/degrade any of the protein, which occurs when completely cooking the egg. Basically it is perfect...but prepare for farts. Lots of farts.


----------

